# 3DS ROM Loader 1.1



## Rydian (Jan 14, 2012)

Today Rydian has updated 3DS ROM Loader to version 1.1!  It seems that the initial release had a minor bug in it (which in no way impacted it's ability to load 3DS ROMs1), which accidentally caused it to not run and instead shut down the system on a few2 flash carts, though it ran fine via DS emulators3.  This amazing program runs on almost every DS flash cart that doesn't suck, and will happily load4 any and all 3DS ROMs on your flash cart's internal NAND, you MicroSD, your computer's harddrive, and Nintendo's development servers!  While one typo was fixed, Rydian reports that the remaining one will not be, due to "fucking laziness".

1since it never loaded them to being with
2all
3since that's all it was tested on
4ignore




Spoiler: SCREENSHOT













> 1.1 is thanks to...
> 
> Vulpes Abnocto, for teaching me that even a clown with one leg can learn to love again.
> Raulpica for giving me a reason to [strike]post in the EoF[/strike] live.
> ...






Source



Download


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm afraid ze ROM image has crashed.  You be doin' somethin' weird with zat code or your compiler is picky as to what it compiles for.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Finally!


----------



## Rydian (Jan 14, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm afraid ze ROM image has crashed.  You be doin' somethin' weird with zat code or your compiler is picky as to what it compiles for.


Runs on my DSi+DSTwo, iDeaS, and DeSmuME.  Given that the only emulator that states that is No$, which hasn't been updated in years (while it now runs on an actual DS), I'd say it's an issue with that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 14, 2012)

Ahh, DSTwo you say... Are you per chance using DSTwo-only content? That could be why NO$ is choking on it.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 14, 2012)

Nope, since it runs in the other two emulators...  No$ hasn't been updated in years.  *Three years*.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 14, 2012)

You got it running on the DSi? Wow that's amazing!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 14, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> You got it running on the DSi? Wow that's amazing!


Well, the loader turned on, but obviously 3DS Mode was unavailable (duh!).


----------



## BrightNeko (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVLAUChqYGg&feature=related


----------



## ConJ (Jan 14, 2012)

Great app.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 14, 2012)

do I need cIOS 202 to use this?


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't get it


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> I don't get it


Perhaps you should read what's in parenthesis:





Then, go look at the 3ds hacking/homebrew section.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 14, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it
> ...


wat


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 15, 2012)

Spoiler










it works!1! playin super mario 3D land now!


----------



## Rydian (Jan 15, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> do I need cIOS 202 to use this?


loln00b
u need ciosx v42


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow, an update! Does it work for MK7?


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 15, 2012)

Rydian said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > do I need cIOS 202 to use this?
> ...


thanks! now it works on my sega cd!


----------



## raulpica (Jan 15, 2012)

omh thanks rydian, I cannot thank you enough


----------



## dicamarques (Jan 15, 2012)

Does it supports saving ?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 15, 2012)

dicamarques said:


> Does it supports saving ?


Sorry, this is a non-religious program.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 15, 2012)

Rydian said:


> dicamarques said:
> 
> 
> > Does it supports saving ?
> ...


 

BEST EOF POST EVER


----------



## shango46 (Jan 15, 2012)

Awesome stuff Rydian! lol. Keep on trolling the trolls.


----------



## ByteMunch (Jan 16, 2012)

DoNt Werkk on mi r4i.shdc.3dsedition-ultra-2tb! plz patch thxx for mk7 thx


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 16, 2012)

Looooooool


----------



## yusuo (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry I am failing to see the commercial appeal to this.

Theres no clear defination on what this actually does, I'm guessing its a .nds file that basically tells you running 3ds roms cant be done yet, nothing more than that.

If that is the case, is it not a idiotic piece of code thats just created to infuriate the noobs of gbatemp, either that or get the hopes up of the few, either way posting the topic in your signature is very misleading to the few who may of not been on site and may of missed a potential front page announcement, only to be redirected to a page that ultimatley tells them how retarded they are


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 25, 2012)

yusuo said:


> Sorry I am failing to see the commercial appeal to this.
> 
> Theres no clear defination on what this actually does, I'm guessing its a .nds file that basically tells you running 3ds roms cant be done yet, nothing more than that.
> 
> If that is the case, is it not a idiotic piece of code thats just created to infuriate the noobs of gbatemp, either that or get the hopes up of the few, either way posting the topic in your signature is very misleading to the few who may of not been on site and may of missed a potential front page announcement, only to be redirected to a page that ultimatley tells them how retarded they are


It is very hard to miss the fronpage announcements and the program was written specifically for those who missed them or misread them. Or ignored them.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 26, 2012)

I have no plans to sell this commercially, no.


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jan 26, 2012)

I would fully endorse it if you did. Sexy stamp of approval.


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 26, 2012)

This ROM loader is da shitz! It loads Mario Kart 7 on my Sega Saturn emulator with my vanilla copy of MVC3 on my 3DS PERFECTLY!

Holy shit man, I'm surprised the internet hasn't ravaged this thread yet.


----------



## Wiip™ (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## philip11 (Jan 26, 2012)

People keep saying nothing plays 3DS ROMs.... until now!

-Philip11


----------



## SparkFenix (Jan 26, 2012)

ITT people getting offended by this


----------



## Zetta_x (Feb 8, 2012)

I keep doing something wrong. Is the download on the front page correct?

Let me tell you my steps. I downloaded 3dsromloader1.1.zip and unzipped it. It came with the read me that clearly states: "Place on your flash cart and run it."

I pulled out my flashcard, pulled out the micro SD card, put it in with my DS games (I think that's where I am supposed to put it), and then I put it all back together.

However, then you only put "It'll do the rest." But it's not working for me. Is it because I have a super card DS 2, I thought this was supposed to be good. Then what do I do from there? Connect to Ninty servers?

Thanks in advance,
-Llort


----------



## Rydian (Feb 8, 2012)

You forgot to pinch an air loaf.


----------



## ~.~ (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh my, It looks like i'm going to have to wait for an un-archival homebrew app to be developed for the 3ds before I can use this!


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 9, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


Whats really sad is i waited for the music to finish.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 9, 2012)

This works for me


----------



## TheZander (Feb 10, 2012)

This is frustrating, I'm able to get the game to load but there's no sound coming out. And I get hit by blue shells when I'm not in first.


----------



## AdityaNese (Feb 11, 2012)

Okay i have a r4i sdhc 3ds card and i put the 3dsromloader in the micro sd card. then i load it. it shows white screen on top and the words on the bottom. how do i get past that to play 3ds roms?


----------



## dicamarques (Feb 11, 2012)

AdityaNese said:


> Okay i have a r4i sdhc 3ds card and i put the 3dsromloader in the micro sd card. then i load it. it shows white screen on top and the words on the bottom. how do i get past that to play 3ds roms?



READ THE STICKIES!

Really, you registered in this forum just to say that  this is a fake program


----------



## AdityaNese (Feb 11, 2012)

* people said that they are playing 3ds roms that is why.*


----------



## dicamarques (Feb 11, 2012)

Sorry but im not being mean, this is the edge of the forum, almost everything is fake or it's stupid, as of now there's no way to play 3ds roms.
Sorry for being so mean, and welcome to the forum


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 11, 2012)

dicamarques said:


> As of now there's no way to play 3ds roms.


There's this one called "buying the game". Cause, you know, ROM = Contents of the cartridge?


----------



## dicamarques (Feb 11, 2012)

OHH YEA RIGHT!!! I forgot that one, ohh sily me


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 11, 2012)

Awesome. Currently playing Mario Kart with no crash or lag! Even the sounds and saving works!


----------



## Rydian (Feb 11, 2012)

AdityaNese said:


> *dicamarques you are mean. people said that they are playing 3ds roms that is why.*


*Did you try READING the text on the screen?



AdityaNese said:



			i will never sub you on youtube. 

Click to expand...

*Where the hell did that come from?


----------



## dicamarques (Feb 11, 2012)

LoL check my signature


----------



## tmv_josue (Feb 12, 2012)

OMFG with this treath lol.


----------



## TheZander (Feb 12, 2012)

I can't  believe he wont sub you, thats bogus.


----------



## AdityaNese (Feb 12, 2012)

i'm sorry.


----------



## ByteMunch (Feb 13, 2012)

You'd better go sub now to make up. We all subbed and can play Mario Kart 7 whenever.


----------



## AdityaNese (Feb 13, 2012)

i don't have a youtube account and i already have MK7


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Feb 16, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> do I need cIOS 202 to use this?


don't forgot to have bootm3 and pr3load3r incase super mario 3d land forces you to update

(p.s. you need cIOS 236 for this)


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Feb 16, 2012)

AdityaNese said:


> *people said that they are playing 3ds roms that is why.*


you are so gullible


----------



## 1c3 5n0w (Feb 22, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Awesome. Currently playing Mario Kart with no crash or lag! Even the sounds and saving works!


OMG, tat sounds really exciting, can't wait to try it out!!


----------



## bradzx (Feb 26, 2012)

SO guess I have to order 3ds flashcart but I need get right kind for nearly everything.  I will go look where I post the thread before.


----------



## someonewhodied (Mar 2, 2012)

Totally works. I can finally play Resident Evil Revelaitons!11!!!!!1!!one!1!!11!


----------



## Torededer (Nov 2, 2014)

So wait a second this program works how? I have not seen anything about it on the internet, so you run it on the computer and it patches the rom to make it a ds rom or something? or you run it on your dsi flashcart and you play 3ds roms on there? So confuzzled... don't even know the basics of this program X(


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 2, 2014)

Torededer said:


> So wait a second this program works how? I have not seen anything about it on the internet, so you run it on the computer and it patches the rom to make it a ds rom or something? or you run it on your dsi flashcart and you play 3ds roms on there? So confuzzled... don't even know the basics of this program X(


The EoF is a place for people to post fake stuff sarcastically.


----------



## Torededer (Nov 2, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> The EoF is a place for people to post fake stuff sarcastically.


 
wat


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 2, 2014)

Torededer said:


> wat


There is no 3DS ROM Loader.  It's fake, just like everything else on The Edge of the Forum (aka EoF).


----------



## Torededer (Nov 2, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> There is no 3DS ROM Loader. It's fake, just like everything else on The Edge of the Forum (aka EoF).


0.0 so you cant play 3ds roms on the dsi?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 2, 2014)

Torededer said:


> 0.0 so you cant play 3ds roms on the dsi?


I feel like you should have known this was fake.


----------



## Torededer (Nov 3, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> I feel like you should have known this was fake.


 
well SORRRYY i thought that somehow it could take the 3d from the game and make it a .nds

JEEZ making me feel like i am an idiot, i just wanted an answer


----------



## migles (Nov 4, 2014)

Torededer said:


> well SORRRYY i thought that somehow it could take the 3d from the game and make it a .nds
> 
> JEEZ making me feel like i am an idiot, i just wanted an answer


 
you should try to explain that "somehow" the 3ds got superior hardware, the top screen is bigger, just taking the 3d out will not make the game magically "light" to run under DS specs...


----------



## DryTaste (Nov 4, 2014)

migles said:


> you should try to explain that "somehow" the 3ds got superior hardware, the top screen is bigger, just taking the 3d out will not make the game magically "light" to run under DS specs...


i don't think¹ that he is serious.

¹hope


----------



## Torededer (Nov 4, 2014)

migles said:


> you should try to explain that "somehow" the 3ds got superior hardware, the top screen is bigger, just taking the 3d out will not make the game magically "light" to run under DS specs...


 
well ok then... that was all i needed to know, just to know if it was possible or not.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2014)

will this allow me to run print_money.3ds.nds.fake


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Nov 8, 2014)

Torededer said:


> well ok then... that was all i needed to know, just to know if it was possible or not.


 
You must be new to this side of the forum >: )


----------



## Torededer (Nov 10, 2014)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> You must be new to this side of the forum >: )


 
Lol yea  gba ftw tho


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Nov 12, 2014)

Torededer said:


> Lol yea  gba ftw tho


 
I mean... I guess...


----------

